# Transfert dossiers vers iPad



## EOB (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai transférer un dossier de 9.08 GB, 1'500 sous dossiers et 12'000 fichiers.

Est-il possible de transférer cet énorme dossier d'un coup vers mon iPad ?

Ou dois-je créer chaque dossier/sous dossier et transférer les fichiers par dossier/sous dossier?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Mouette94 (3 Février 2011)

Je pensais essayer avec GoodReader, très satisfaisant pour le transfert de fichiers, mais ne l'ai pas encore fait. Si tu le testes, merci de nous dire si ça marche !


----------



## EOB (4 Février 2011)

J'ai cette application. Elle est très bien, simple d'utilisation.
Mais je ne peux pas transférer directement les dossiers.
Il faut en premier créer le dossier sur l'iPad, envoyer les fichiers ensuite sur l'iPad et finalement déplacer les fichiers dans le dossier concerné.


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2011)

Tu compresses ton dossier et tu le transfert, ensuite, une fois décompressés sur l'iPad, les sous dossiers seront conservés.

Vu la taille, je te conseil néanmoins de compressé ça sous dossier par sous dossier et non ton dossier principal.

À toi de t'organiser au mieux en fonction de la place sur ton iPad.


----------



## EOB (4 Février 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Tu compresses ton dossier et tu le transfert, ensuite, une fois décompressés sur l'iPad, les sous dossiers seront conservés.
> 
> Vu la taille, je te conseil néanmoins de compressé ça sous dossier par sous dossier et non ton dossier principal.
> 
> À toi de t'organiser au mieux en fonction de la place sur ton iPad.


 

Un IMMENSE merci!


----------

